# Hobbytown USA At The Gate 2006



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Per hanks request here we go with a new year and a new thread!
Here is the link to the old thread cuz he is gonna close it for server reasons and such. so post away as usual!
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=120445http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=1181990&postcount=1


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

New Thread...had to post something


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Will HobbyTown race March 10th, 17th, 24th, and 31st?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Will HobbyTown race March 10th, 17th, 24th, and 31st?


I beleive they are, Don or Bob will you concur?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

MAD1 said:


> New Thread...had to post something


How is the stone wars?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

See, I told you Davon. now we have to post on a thread that is doomed. Where is our "Hobbytown USA Parkinglot Racing" thread?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Per your request jeff 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=139948http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=1409698&postcount=1


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks Jay for starting our new thread.
I will confirm it we will be racing the rest of the fridays in March.


----------



## Dr. J (Nov 15, 2005)

Gabe,

We all missed you last week!!!! Enjoyed running your cars while you were gone. Couldn't win with them either. Will you be there this Friday night?

Gary


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello All, Please check the post I left on the Gate 2006 thread, It has the flyer for the GRAND FINALE Race the Gate is holding in April, I hope all can attend!
Thanks For all your help!
Mike Wise


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> How is the stone wars?


 Thursday afternoon they take out what they left behind. Hope to be at the race Friday.

Pebble Pisser


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*No mo*



Dr. J said:


> Gabe,
> 
> We all missed you last week!!!! Enjoyed running your cars while you were gone. Couldn't win with them either. Will you be there this Friday night?
> 
> Gary


No more friday's, just Wed, but not this wed, busy. Just drove a cobalt SS with supercharger, that was fun, should have mine Wed.

GABE


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> Just drove a cobalt SS with supercharger, that was fun, should have mine Wed.
> 
> GABE


your kidding right?


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Are you high*

Why did you want to race Wed night, well you better bring your bike.

GABE


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm gonna try to make it out there for Bomber on Friday, and maybe drive the 12th around the track a few times.

Just a plain old 12th scaler, not crazy modified or anything like that. I'd never do that...


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bump it up!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The BIG trophy's will be given out for the small BRP cars this Friday!


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey cepaw there is a 3mm pro4 chassis on e-bay now ... You gotta try and get one it makes the car handle amazingly ... :thumbsup:


----------



## russo11218 (Feb 13, 2005)

we really are getting down to the wire as far as on road goes huh ?


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks Tom, I'll look into it
Mike


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Come on guys, if either one of you goes any faster, I'll have to work on my car.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Does anybody know where I left my training wheels? I hope this is like riding a bicycle.
Batteries discharged, packed up and everybody look out! Bumper car driving is a comin.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Heck yah!! Super fun. TRIFECTA. Although it was only a third place finish in 1/12, I was able to snatch the crown from Marty, and losing second place to the Dr. by 4 tenths on the last lap is winning enough for me! Thanks, that was great racing. Dave, you got 3rd, 28 laps @ 6m10.29 , 11.863 fast, 13.225 average. Tom and I got 30.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks jeff....i had a feeling that it was'nt even close....i should be use to it by now...i suck  ...can't wait for the parking lot....and brp racing...outside racing rocks :thumbsup: ..later...dave


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Those who weren't there missed the debut of the Mamba-powered pan car, and yes, it was stupid fast on 6 cells. Little 900mAh'es only run it for 5 minutes, though.

Even with that, I still wasn't as fast as Vicky. :freak:


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Tons-O-Fun folks. Sure was good to get back at it again. A bit rusty and in need of some tweaking. Still dragging. Change ride height....come back in and it mysteriously is dragging again. Must be a problem with the active suspension. Bench racing is in order. Congrats to Jeff on the Crown. Your car was much better looking in the Main...stupid fast?


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

:thumbsup: awesome night of racing congrats to BRP driver and short bus member Bill Weaver on a fantastic 3rd place finish for the season... Congratulations Patriot Glass on the big trifecta great driving , I'm certain that title will be yours for a very long time cause nobody else is willing to punish the living crap out of themselves to try and run 3 classes a night :freak: You gotta race sunday we need to see what kinda difference a wing makes... Mad 1 you gonna be there sunday?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

The sheet says you didn't start gaining ground until lap 20, but then you shaved .4 to .6 per lap!
Tighten it up!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Stu,


Is there a transponder still in your car??


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Bob,

no, it's in my pocket. I'll bring it to the store tomorrow.


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

Boy, it sure is hard driving a *boat* on an on-road course!!

The Go-Mad has the go now but I've gotta figure out a way to strengthen the body mounts.. too much body movement in the turns. any ideas? I'm running the parma extended mounts.

fun night nonetheless!

~Brian G.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

midget_man1387 said:


> Boy, it sure is hard driving a *boat* on an on-road course!!
> 
> The Go-Mad has the go now but I've gotta figure out a way to strengthen the body mounts.. too much body movement in the turns. any ideas? I'm running the parma extended mounts.
> 
> ...


 BRIAN,CHECK OUT BEEFY PRODUCTS.....OVER TO THE RIGHT UNDER HOBBYTALK SPONSORS....THEY HAVE ALUMINUM BODY POSTS...MAYBE THEY WILL HELP....AND YOUR WELCOME FOR THE HELP WITH THE TIRES...ANYTIME.....DAVE


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

vn1500 said:


> :thumbsup: awesome night of racing congrats to BRP driver and short bus member Bill Weaver on a fantastic 3rd place finish for the season... Congratulations Patriot Glass on the big trifecta great driving , I'm certain that title will be yours for a very long time cause nobody else is willing to punish the living crap out of themselves to try and run 3 classes a night :freak: You gotta race sunday we need to see what kinda difference a wing makes... Mad 1 you gonna be there sunday?


 I won't make it Sunday. The little woman has a few things she wants me to take care. No more lying around watching TV and expecting maid service. Time for pay back for the month of February.

I forgot to congratulate Mr. Weaver on his nice big shinny trophy...way to go team mate!!! Trifecta....what Trifecta. Tiny truck, bomber and Crown? That must be it.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks to all who helped me learn mainly everybody!!!


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey sHorT bUs, how did sunday go? 43 laps? 33 laps? See ya Friday.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Doesn't look like I'll make it this week. My R-1 puked its steering wheel return springs halfway thru the last heat (about the same time my back said enough was enough) and anyway I'm getting a new toy to build.

So you'll have all your transponders, and one less backmarker.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Any of you guys coming down to Platinum this weekend?


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

We racing tomorrow? I had to make an emergency car rebuild. I can't figure out why my car would bottom even after I raised the height. It has something to do with the side links I'm sure, but no time to figure it out. Rebuilt the old Associated....hope it runs.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm ready to race! My cars are, well, the same as last friday. Are the points ready? are the last few races for points?
I'm interested in an airbrush, any suggestions?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Come On Joey!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> I'm ready to race! My cars are, well, the same as last friday. Are the points ready? are the last few races for points?
> I'm interested in an airbrush, any suggestions?


 Get a good one. I've tried 3 different ones. Badger....no like. Aztec...works, but I have trouble with some paints flowing through it. Pasche...keep it real clean. The one I should have got is the Iwatas.

The air compressor is real key no matter which one you get. I was surprised at the difference. I got a little Scorpian and my Aztec started to work much better.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks Mitch, got any used ones left for sale? I paint like I drive, I'll learn, then upgrade.


----------



## Dr. J (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey guys,

Dan and I will not be able to make it back until the 31st. Family things you know! Will miss being there tonight. Have a great race and we will see you in 2 weeks. 

Gary


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

Bomber is gonna be close with points or at least it should be . Happy St. Patty's day to all !!!!!!!!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

I guess it was a fun night. A 1 lap heat ain't all that fun, but the car is way faster than I can drive.....that's a good thing....eventually. Thanks for the body mounts Jeffrey. Just when you think you have seen it all!!! Not to mention Tom's wheel, that was wild!!


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Jeff, I have a Iwata Eclipse airbrush, works great, I bought it at Pat Catans for around $60, had it a few years now with no problems
They also sell small compressors at good prices
If you want to try mine out just let me know
Mike


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks Mike, we missed you in bomber. Light turn out, but LOTS of crashing!?!
Hey partypants, you still have my pinion!!!!and stop running into me!
Super fun anyways! oh yeah, I hold the crown for the 2nd week. :hat:


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Mr Tamiya, you got email*

Hello,

GABE


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> Hello,
> 
> GABE


YO! back at ya


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

are you guys done running of friday nights?


dan medved


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Danny*

If you be talkin to me Willace, seems I'm pretty much all washed up. I smell kinda nice without the paragon aftershave. I will attend Wed night for the next couple of weeks since I have off for the finale. 

Did you hear that, I have weekends off for the finale, bring it!

GABE


----------



## Dr. J (Nov 15, 2005)

Dan

They are suppose to run the 24th and 31st.

Dr. J


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I might have a new toy to play with this week. if so-I'll be seeing you guys in stock sedan Friday night.  Might be running rubber tires one run and then foams the next. Should make for an interesting night!!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Medved said:


> are you guys done running of friday nights?


We are running the 24th and 31st


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey, I got the Eclipse. Do you thin the Faskolor? do you store the paint in extra spray jars? Do you disassemble it each time for cleaning? have you ever poked yourself really hard with the needle?


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Congrats, I don't,no lasts 1 yr +,between each color (takes 3 min), takes 2 weeks to heal and hurts real bad. see ya friday.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks, now all I need is Practice.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Jeff a piece of glass is perfect for practice and testing patterns and colors to see what they would look inside lexan


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Do you know where to get some glass?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

yah, I know a guy, but he's kinda wacky.


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

Kinda wacky ?

Thats an understatement

don


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Glass guy*

Wacky, yes, but he made my wife very happy! :tongue: 


Indeed...


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

ghoulardi said:


> Wacky, yes, but he made my wife very happy! :tongue:
> 
> 
> Indeed...


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

ghoulardi said:


> Wacky, yes, but he made my wife very happy! :tongue:
> 
> 
> Indeed...


 :hat:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

See Ya All Friday night !!!! :wave:


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

see everyone tonight!!!

....the mini-t returns.....


~Brian G.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Sorry guys,

Ain't happening tonight. Somedays......it just wasn't meant to be!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good night of racing !! Fell short of My goal of 49 lap's but thats racing!!!
Thank's to all for running the events :thumbsup: 
Maybe I will see some of Ya at DA Track this summer :wave:


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes it was super fun! Nice to see Carlos and Joey in bomber. I'll forgive Toms' "bump-n-run", 'cause run he did! Great racing. Hey all you mini truck drivers, slow down just before the ramp! :freak: ....and as for the crown, I think it likes me! 
Mr. Hobbytown USA, please post the points or send a few copies with Bob and Don.


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

Jeff, is that 3 weeks now for the crown? Do ya guys run for the crown in the summer?

dan medved


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Why yes it is :hat: . We are still discussing the summer crown series. The free-Maxx ran today!! Nitro still puts that stupid grin on my face! Way fun.


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

since it hasn't been asked in this thread, what time are we running practice tomorrow?

~Brian G.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

midget_man1387 said:


> since it hasn't been asked in this thread, what time are we running practice tomorrow?
> 
> ~Brian G.


Official start time is 5:30pm Wednesdays. No practice April 5th!! The Gate will be getting ready for the Grand finale!!


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

rayhuang said:


> Official start time is 5:30pm Wednesdays. No practice April 5th!! The Gate will be getting ready for the Grand finale!!


 thanks ray.

and that's 5:30 till 9 right? Any track fees?

I should be there at about 7 to tinker with Go-Mad.

~Brian G.


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

5:30 - 10.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

$10 for 4.5 hours of open practice-Vat a bargain


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

The Go-Mad is in much better shape now after some modding!!

What times do the bombers usually turn? I haven't paid enough attention.


~Brian G.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Bombers Are The Last Heat Each Round....DAVE :thumbsup:


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I think 11.4 is when I chase Tom.


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

Well looks like I'll be trailing by about a second now.

Best lap was a 12.1. Gotta tighten it up!!!

LOL Dave, I knew that =P I meant lap times haha

~Brian G.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I see you Mitch, don't you race anymore?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Wheres the smack talk?? Did you all get your skirts caught in your wheels? YOur racing tomorrow night right??? Start smackin..walls, I mean talking!!!

Jeff-I'll hook ya up tomorrow.

Ray


----------



## tc3racer98 (Nov 17, 2004)

Come On Jeff!


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

We're not allowed to talk smack when I win the crown. Marty is kinda touchy, and racing three classes, I'll have the whole sHorT bUs team out to get me. So what ever you do, don't say I'm gonna kick the crap out of Tom in Bomber  ; don't tell Marty and Geoff that I save 1 1/2 laps for the main  and as for mini truck.....well you know! :hat: ONE MORE FRIDAY NIGHT!!!
ps. my skirt is way too short to get caught in the wheels!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Talkin' smack*

Whassa matter Jeffy? You afraid to run a BRP too?:dude: 


Indeeed...


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm ascared of you.

indeeder


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

:wave: Hey nitro i was running 10.5's on friday and lower numbers on sunday , and don't get me involved in the crown races . Ibeat you cause I CAN and I like too............. there ray is that enough smack talk???? man i sure hope i can win Bomber friday otherwise i'll have to stomp on a few cars and win by attrition lollollollollol


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> I see you Mitch, don't you race anymore?


 If you call what I do at the track racing....some call it moving chicane.

I'll tell ya about last friday tomorrow. I haven't even unpacked my car from 2 weeks ago. But I'm coming out to ruin some more races. Last night and I don't give a dam.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

One more night of racing, or drifting in my case; gotta get our fix in before we break for the parking lot season opener in May. Barring any more emergencies, I'll be there getting in the way again.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Where Are The Points??????????


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Whosawatchie*

How long have you raced at this club Jeffy? You have the most points when you combine all three classes, so you're the winner. 


Nextel, Busch, Craftsman truck Champion  

Nitro Jeff


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Gabe, I got a surprise for you at the Finale......BAM!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

To help us with the Grand Finale-if theres any straightening up you can do in your area-please do. Also-if your taking up a whole table-please condense your pit to a half a table. And last-if your not racing in the grand finale-please take your pit stuff home.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

nitrojeff said:


> Where Are The Points??????????


There's one right on top of your head


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

nitrojeff said:


> my skirt is way too short to get caught in the wheels!


Awesome.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Last race tonight was good. Thanks Bob and Don for a nice series of winter races. Maybe again next year. Time will tell. Thanks again boys.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Super fun!! Thanks Bob and Don, I had a great time this season. Excellent racing. See ya'll at the Finale.


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

Well..... who has thw Crown?

dan


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Bob and Don THANKS. Great fun this season and I learned alot. I learned that I got a fast car (faster than Jeff), but can't drive. To all....had fun laughing at ya and fun laughing with ya. To those of you that don't run parking lot...see ya next season.

Now on to some serious parts breaking on concrete. Gotta build a car!

Mitch


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

As we close the books on another great indoor season I want to send out a Big Thank you to everyone that came out and raced with us this year was great to see all the improvements and seeing guys move into different classes.

I allso want to say thanks to Steve for makeing the arrangements for us to have a great place to run our indoor season.

And one last thank you I would like to thank the GATE for opening up their track to us this season you guys have a first class place their

So its time to take off our foams and put on our rubbers change the set ups and lets go Parking lot raceing. See you guys May 7

Don


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Medved said:


> Well..... who has thw Crown?
> 
> dan


I took it and I'm gonna keep it!!!!


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

EAGLERACER said:


> As we close the books on another great indoor season I want to send out a Big Thank you to everyone that came out and raced with us this year was great to see all the improvements and seeing guys move into different classes.
> 
> I allso want to say thanks to Steve for makeing the arrangements for us to have a great place to run our indoor season.
> 
> ...



Well I first want to say thanks to Don and Bob; you guys do an awesome job friday nights!

Also, thanks to everyone who helped me in any way; Be it helping specifically with my car or just giving me some praise. Everyone at the Gate welcomed me with open arms and I'm extremely thankful that I got to experience some indoor racing. Prior to this year I'd never thought about these cars as racing vehicles!

However this will likely be my first and last indoor season, as I'll be headed off to college this fall for my second-through-fifth years of post-high school education.

Again, thanks to everyone for making my indoor experience as enjoyable as it could be!!


~Brian G.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks for taking the risk and movng your racing program from the west to the east. YOu guys are lucky to have Bob and Don to run the races and Steve to support a racing series, but you knw that!!

HOpe to see you all next fall!! 

Ray


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Yes indeed. Thanx to all!


----------



## CobraSvt98 (Dec 20, 2005)

*As the sun sets on another season!*

Our many *THANKS* to Bob, Don, Steve and the crew at the Gate. Had a great season, made some new friends and got to catch up with some old ones. For those that take the summer off, hope to see ya next winter. And for the rest, looking forward to racing ya at HobbyTown or out at Bud's.

Thanks for the Fun :wave: ,
Joe, Linda and Joey


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey Tom you back at Psycho(cycle) analysis yet? Want to mount some tires for me? How much big dog?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bump!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey boys,

Sorry to ask these dumb questions, but is there power at these races? I am not at all opposed to precharging my packs for the day and just repeaking off my car battery if need be. Also-whats the damage on a set of cs27's at HT USA? Hopefully Parma will have its 190mm type M body ready soon too!! Its a rubber tire body that I am sure will be as awesome on concrete as the Alfa is on carpet!!

Last question-what the best traction compound.

Ray


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

You're gonna kill us Ray  . Yes there is an (1) extention cord that everyone ties into. I think $32.00 for tires, and I think Bob puts those cute little warmers on his tires, but I haven't seen traction compound used.

Hey y'all, going down to Reagan park tomarrow to beat up some trucks, all are invited. See ya soon.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

BUt Jeff-I am not doing it to sandbag  I want to support Steve like he suported us and I LOVE running outdoors with a C-dan. Also-I'll be rolling a XXXS most likely so I can help get your cars dialed in-assuming I get dialed in. Its all gravy baby!

Ray


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> but is there power at these races?


There is a limited amount of power available, but it's on a 15 amp breaker. Race control is on it, everyone can not plug in.


----------

